# Наше творчество > Поэзия >  я не поэт, но все же...

## наталья сергеевна

ОДИНОЧЕСТВО...

Жизнь уходит без оглядки
Оставляя дорогу прошлого,
Оставляя в прошлом безпорядки 
Чего-хо хорошего или пошлого.

И с каждым годом понимаешь,
Что ты не вечен и умрешь,
За годы жизни ты узнаешь,
Как грустно, когда идет дождь.

И все одноклассники, друзья
Забудут к тебе дорогу,
И будешь думать: "Как же так?
Ведь я их всех люблю!"

Но никто не вспомнит о тебе
Зачем ты им нужна,
И будешь ждать в надежду веря,
Что, может, будешь не одна...

Но старость подступит быстро,
А ты даже не заметишь,
И не будет у тебя никого,
Кто хоть как-то смог-бы утешить.

И слезы по щекам польются:
"Зачем жила? Зачем рождалась?"
И тебе кажется, что все смеются, 
Что ты совсем одна осталась...

Жила, работала, не знала,
Что так вот и сама умрешь,
И никто по тебе не будет плакать,
Разве, что будет плакать дождь.

И зарастет твоя могила
Высокой, сочною травой,
Там, где чужие люди хоронили
Лежать тебе одной.

И будут проходить недели
И месяцы, года, столетья
Все будут думать: "Не успели! 
Пожить, как люди перед смертью!"

----------


## наталья сергеевна

ДУША

Проходят дни, проходят ночи
Все унесется вникуда,
И каждый в жизни ставит точку
Не временно, а навсегда.

Скупая жизнь дала так мало:
Любви, побед, веселья, счастья,
А смерть взяла и оборвала
Не потерпев житейской страсти.

Душа приходит и уходит,
Из тела в тело скачет враз,
А как все это происходит
Людской не может видеть глаз.

Но умирает человек,
Другой рождается взамен
Душа не помнит счастья, бед
Не замечает перемен.

Проходят годы безвозвратно
Проходит молодость, любовь,
И то, что начиналось страстно
Стечет, как в наших жилах кровь.

Как жаль, что это все проходит очень быстро,
А в памяти останется так мало,
Пожить еще хотят людские мысли,
Но жизнь взяла и убежала.

----------


## PAN

Ещё...

----------


## наталья сергеевна

НЕВОЗМОЖНАЯ ЛЮБОВЬ

Я не могу, а жаль...Душа болит,
И рвется на свободу чувств огонь
Я не могу, мне нужно все забыть,
И думать, что все было лишь игрой.

Казалось, все прошло, но вдруг опять:
Увидела, узнала, поняла, что не забыть,
Не бросить, не сорвать, и не поднять,
И надо как то дальше просто жить.

Надеяться, что все таки смогу
Я сбросить эту боль к своим ногам,
И, может, я когда нибудь пойму
Как я смогла все это потерять.

----------


## Markovich

Чтож так грустно то, при такой то красоте,чтож там у Вас в Луганской области
мужики перевелись?( Со стихами - нужно много работать,читать много поэзии-содержание есть,но форма хромает.Постарайтесь не нарушать размер и рифму).

                   С наилучшими пожеланиями,
                                                       Markovich :flower:

----------


## наталья сергеевна

*Уважаемый, Markovich!*

Я рада, что Вы были здесь,
Что Вы читали мои вещи.
Призналась сразу: "НЕ ПОЭТ!"
И рифмой, слогом тут не блещет.

Спасибо Вам за комплимент!
Приятно очень! Право слово!
    Сейчас же рядом музы нет,
Но позже напишу я снова!

Вы заходите буду ждать,
И можете критиковать!

----------


## Очарование

В стихах твоих заложен смысл,
Потерь, любви и бытия,
Твои слова-твои же мысли!
Пиши, ведь это часть тебя!

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

> Вы заходите буду ждать,
> И можете критиковать!


*Порыв души не критикуют,
Она сама вершит без нас,
Когда в душе стихи шлифуют,
В финале слышен лишь указ.

Но стон потерян наважденья
И «абразив» заглужен в стих,
Пиши, как есть, душа подскажет,
Себе - ему - для нас - для них...
*

----------


## Лев

> Призналась сразу: "НЕ ПОЭТ!"


Не в первый раз такие строчки
Читаем здесь, не в первый раз. 
И запятые, буквы, точки
Тут складываются в слова.
"Я не поэт", ой врёшь, Наташа!
То состояние души...
Корявы строчки, радость наша,
Но не теряйся и пиши :flower:

----------


## наталья сергеевна

Спасибо, дорогие, за добрые слова,
Я вижу, что на форуме вы здесь одна семья.
Надеюсь, что вы примете меня в свою семью,
Иметь я буду рада такую вот родню!!!

Мои впечатления от очередной поездки в Святогорский монастырь. Потрясающее место. Заряжает энергией и положительными эмоциями надолго.

                                    *    *    *
Плывет туман в долине над рекою
Молочный шлейф укутал все вокруг,
И извиваясь, солнышко встречая
Росой стекая, тает туман вдруг.

А там вдали, касаясь края неба
Стоит скала из мела и песка.
Стоит одна встречая грудью ветер
На страже любви, чести и добра.

Со всех концов земли стремятся люди
К святой земле дотронуться душой,
И сотни лет еще молиться будут
За здравие людей, за их покой.

И в памяти останется навечно
Невероятная краса святой земли:
И ласковое утро, и полный красок вечер,
И нежный шопот бархатной листвы.

А это писалось одновременно с предыдущим:

                                   *   *   *

Я так хочу летать,
Раскинув руки в небе
Взлететь, покинуть все,
И мчаться в сладкой неге.

Дыханье неба, лучик солнца яркий
Ласкает нежно кужу на лице
Прощай земля, небо здравствуй,
Видишь, я лечу к тебе.

Дотронуться до самых облаков,
Лететь и не спускаться.
Звезду сорвать с небес
И на луне остаться.

Но если очень сильно захочу
Я в море окунуться,
На землю я каметой упаду
И вряд ли захочу вернуться...

Невиданное счастье и свобода,
Прекрасная, безбрежная мечта.
Я так хочу, чтоб это чувство
Осталось в моем сердце навсегда!

----------


## PAN

*Лев*,
 :br: ...

----------


## наталья сергеевна

ВСТРЕЧА

Пройдя мимо детства пройдя скрозь года
Мы встретились снова не узнал ты меня.

Ты прошел со мной рядом не узнав моих глаз,
И окинув лишь взглядом будто не было нас...

Очень странно, ведь был ты моею судьбой
Все мечты и желанья мои были с тобой.

Впрочем... Ты и не знал ведь, хотя мог бы понять,
А в закрытую дверь я не стала стучать.

Может встретимся снова просто мимо пройдя,
И опять, как сегодня, не узнаешь меня.

----------


## Skadi

> Мои впечатления от очередной поездки в Святогорский монастырь. Потрясающее место. Заряжает энергией и положительными эмоциями надолго.


*Позвольте мне к Вам присоединиться,
Стихами о монастыре здесь поделиться:*

_Иосифо-Волоцкий монастырь
Моим стал другом - так сбылись мечты!
Его полей очаровала ширь
И то, как утром любят пить росу цветы.
В глазах озёр - небес голубизна,
В них чайкам нравится смотреть, как в зеркала.
Здесь каждое мгновенье - новизна,
И говорят века, когда звонят колокола.
К себе зовут священные места
Припасть к источнику животворящих сил,
Чтоб душу исцелила красота,
Чтобы Господь за все грехи простил!
_
[IMG]http://*********ru/362336.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

*А я люблю ночные храмы,
Когда закат утонет в водах,
И осветятся небеса...
Зарёй, на синих небосводах!

Когда трезвонит маячёк,
И лодочник пристанет в сумрак,
Я не могу от них уйти,
Пока в заре не искупаюсь утром.*

[IMG]http://*********ru/357216.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Skadi

_Когда была в монастыре,
Такие видела закаты!
Их красоту в летней поре
Запомнишь сердцем навсегда ты!
Как-будто перед тем, как ночь
Послать на землю, отдых дав,
Тебя целует в лоб, как дочь,
Господь, последний луч послав!

_
[IMG]http://*********ru/383843.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## наталья сергеевна

Ее нет, но она в моем сердце! Моя любимая подруга Сашенька!

Дружили мы с тобой недолго,
Всего каких-то 20 лет,
Делили вместе все невзгоды
Не замечая жизни бег.

   Мы жили рядом, две квартиры,
   Подругой лучшей ты была,
   И я все помню, не забыла,
   Как мы сбегали со двора.

Вот детский сад, и снова рядом!
Рисуем небо: "Дай мне карандаш!"
"Держи". "Мне синий, а не красный",
"Так дашь его мне иль не дашь?!"

   Мы ссорились с тобой по пустякам,
   И я с улыбкой это вспоминаю.
   Вдруг слезы навернулись на глаза,
   И я их уж не вытираю.

Два белых банта у тебя, два банта у меня,
Тащили в школу мы тяжелые портфели.
Классуха рассадить нас не смогла,
Так за одной партой годы  пролетели.

   Ты научила меня писать стихи,
   А сама потом бросила это дело.
   Рисовать научила меня тоже ты,
   Хотя я не очень-то и хотела...

И вот, последний вечер, выпускной!
Две дамы шикарные платья надели.
Прически, шпильки, крутой маникюр,
Часов 5 красоту мы с тобой наводили.

   Мы много пили, пели и смеялись,
   И радовались жизни на земле,
   И к сожалению, тогда еще не знали,
   Как мало времени дано было тебе.

Все прекрасно, чудесно, мы дружим с тобою,
И подруги я лучше найти б не смогла,
Но средь ясного дня, безмятежного неба
Грянул гром, и забрал Бог на небо тебя.

   Скрип тормозов, удар, еще удар,
   Разбитое стекло, и из машины ты летишь,
   И пульса стук, куда-то вдруг пропал...
   Безмолвие и тишь... Безмолвие и тишь...

Как мало времени дано нам в этой жизни,
А мы секунд не ценим никогда,
А потеряв кого-то долго плачем,
Жалея о несказанных словах...

   Жить не могли мы друг без друга,
   И вот, осталась я одна.
   Зачем ушла ты милая подруга?
   Зачем ушла ты навсегда???

Я впервый раз заплакала сегодня,
Тебя уже засыпали землей,
Упала на колени, зарыдала,
ЗА ЧТО? ЗА ЧТО? О Боже мой!

   Прощай родная, моя милая, сестра,
   Была ты ею, не иначе.
   Прошай Сашуля, люблю тебя,
   Ты слышишь? Я ведь плачу!

Судьба нас разлучила навсегда
И сердце разрывается от боли.
Прощай любимая моя!
Я не увижу тебя больше!

   В душе осталась пустота,
   Никто ее там не заполнит.
   Прощай любимая сестра,
   Я БУДУ ВЕЧНО ТЕБЯ ПОМНИТЬ!!!

Ее нет уже несколько месяцев, а боль в душе не умолкает!

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

[IMG]http://*********ru/391024.jpg[/IMG]

*Теряем мы своих подруг,
Теряем мы порой себя,
Теряем, разрывая круг,
Друзей теряем не любя.

Когда теряем, понимаем,
Дороже не было и та,
Что доводила и дразнила,
Была частичкою тебя.

СВЕТЛАЯ ПАМЯТЬ
*

----------


## Skadi

> Когда теряем, понимаем,
> Дороже не было и та,
> Что доводила и дразнила,
> Была частичкою тебя


_Не самой малою частичкой,
Но половинкою почти!
Как страшен миг того безличья,
Когда мы только память чтим...
_

[IMG]http://*********ru/340855.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## наталья сергеевна

Я НЕ МОГУ...

Я не могу любить,
Я не могу страдать,
Я не могу забыть,
И сложно все понять...

Устала я искать,
Устала я играть,
Устала я мечтать,
Любовь опять терять...

Мне трудно начинать,
Мне трудно не кричать,
Мне трудно всё молчать,
И надоело лгать..!

----------


## Markovich

> Спасибо, дорогие, за добрые слова,
> Я вижу, что на форуме вы здесь одна семья.
> Надеюсь, что вы примете меня в свою семью,
> Иметь я буду рада такую вот родню!!!
> 
> Мои впечатления от очередной поездки в Святогорский монастырь. Потрясающее место. Заряжает энергией и положительными эмоциями надолго.
> 
>                                     *    *    *
> Плывет туман в долине над рекою
> ...



Переписал Ваши хорошие стихи,прошу не обижаться,сделал это 
с желанием помочь, в свою очередь не обижусь - если проигнорируете или создатите 3-й вариант!
                           Исренне Ваш  Markovich


Плывет туман в долине над рекой
Молочный шлейф укутал все вокруг
И освещает солнышко скупое
Росинок капли, что укрыли луг

А там вдали,касаясь края неба,
Стоит скала из мела и песка
Стоит одна, встречая грудью беды,
С ветрами спорить уж давно устав

Со всех концов земли стремятся люди
К святым местам дотронуться душой
И сотни лет еще молиться будут
Грех свой несут и малый и большой

И в памяти останется навечно
Великая краса святой земли
И ласковое утро,тихий вечер
И колокольный звон,стихающий вдали...



Я так хочу летать,
Раскинув руки в небе
Взлетев,себя отдать
Безумству сладкой неги

Дыханье неба, солнца луч
Ласкает нежно кожу
Прощай земля и склоны круч
О дай мне небо, Боже!

Дотронуться до белых облаков,
Взлетать все выше и не опускаться
Букет из звезд сложу как из цветов
И на луне быть может захочу остаться

А если вдруг полет наскучит мне
И море поманит лазурной глубиною
Я с неба звездочкой скачусь и засвечусь на дне
Ты загадай желанье - быть со мною

Небесный дар - великая свобода
Прекрасная ,безбрежная мечта
Пусть не умрет божественным аккордом
Душе моей созвучна и чиста...



 :flower: : :flower: : :flower:

----------


## наталья сергеевна

Markovich, СПАСИБО! В Вашем варианте стихи зазвучали намного ярче! Интересно! :Pivo:  :Pivo:  :Pivo:

----------


## наталья сергеевна

Пусть уходят века,
Пусть уходят столетья,
Но вернуться не сможет никто.
Наша жизнь- это бремя,
Каждый вздох безвозвратен,
Это все-же когда-то уйдет...


РАЗЛУКА...

Как далеки мы друг от друга,
Как берега одной реки,
Как солнце в мире одиноки,
Стоят преграды на пути!
Как ждем мы встречи безнадежно,
Как рвемся сквозь шторма и бури,
И как мы бережно, тревожно, 
хватаясь за последний шанс 
все ждем возможности вернуться...
 все эти сложности для нас.

Но все уходит в память жизни,
Не остается ничего,
И вдруг, как будто прикоснулись,
Но в прошлое все унесло.

Все, все старанья понапрасну,
Нас будущее вдаль зовет,
А прошлое теперь как сказка,
Тоска сейчас в душе поет.

Возврата нет... Но вдруг средь ночи
Я в сон приду к тебе, а ты ко мне,
Но все прошло, пора нам ставить точку,
Хотя и очень больно на душе.

----------


## наталья сергеевна

Среди подлостей жизни
Среди слез расставанья
Среди боли, тоски и обид,
Гаснут свечи и судьбы
Человек забывает
Что осталось тогда позади.
Жизнь проходит внезапно
Забирая с собою
Все, что можно другим позабыть
Забывают другие
Все те радости, беды,
Что ушедший смог тихо прожить...


      *   *   *

Вот и все, проходит жизнь
Оставляя в памяти прошлое,
Провожая в последний путь близких
Понимаешь, что жизнь ничтожная,

И кажется, совсем недавно,
Ты с малышами в домике играла,
И теперь, как ни печально,
Ты с друзьями взрослая стала...

Всю жизнь ты будешь вспоминать
Свои детские, юные годы,
Но время не повернешь вспять,
Твоя молодость канула в воду...

----------


## наталья сергеевна

Смерть разлучает людей
Плачь - не плачь, а человека не вернешь,
И проходит очень много дней,
И понимаешь, что напрасно ждешь.

Рыдания ты сдерживаешь тихо,
Но слезы катятся не находя препятствий,
И стоит смерть с тобой близко
Она приносит людям несчастье.

Многие боятся умирать,
Потому-что ощущенье смерти 
Не приносит счастья выбирать,
Остается навсегда уйти.

Кто не умер, будет вспоминать
Очень часто, очень, очень долго
Тех людей, кто не сумел отстоять
Своей жизни, хоть и боролся долго.

Каждому прийдется умирать,
Но люди мечтают о бессмертьи,
Когда же элексир найдут, когда?
Но нам никто на это не ответит...

----------


## наталья сергеевна

Грустно, и в голову лезут снова и снова только грустные мысли, и пишутся только грустные стихи.

          *     *     *
Я иду, тихий шорох от листьев,
И ласкает лицо ветерок,
Птицы пишут последние письма,
Отправляясь в далекий полет.

Светит мне подуставшее солнце,
Нехотя отпуская лучи,
И как будто людей оно просит
Спать его поскорей отпустить.

Я иду и теряюсь в догадках:
- Почему вновь приходит зима?
Небо снова в серых заплатках
А в душе, как всегда кутерьма.

Я обнять этот мир весь готова, 
Защитить от морозов зимы,
Согревать буду снова и снова
До прекрасной и теплой весны.

          *     *     *
Я не художник, не поэт,
Я не танцор и не певица,
А просто слабый человек,
Которому пришлось родиться.

Я все умею, все могу,
Но не приносит это счастья,
Талант свой детям я дарю,
Хотя там так, копейки платят.

Но деньги для меня пустяк
Их много не бывает никогда,
Вель главное в моих мечтах
Лишь быть счастливою всегда.

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

> Я иду, тихий шорох от листьев,


Очень красиво! :Ok: 



> Я не художник, не поэт,


*наталья сергеевна*,первые два на ура!!!
Третье четверостийшие сломалось:frown:
Я маленько исправила,извините,но мне так легче услышалось.

Я не художник, не поэт,
Я не танцор и не певица,
А просто слабый человек,
Которому пришлось родиться.

Я все умею, все могу,
Но не приносит это счастья,
Талант свой детям я дарю,
*Копейки платят,как несчастье.*

Но деньги для меня пустяк
*Их заработать - суета,*
Ве*д*ь главное в моих мечтах
*Счастливой(любимой) в жизни быть всегда.*

----------


## Хакер

Пусть этот год, в который ты вступаешь,
Счастливым годом в жизнь твою войдет.
И все хорошее, о чем сейчас мечтаешь,
Пусть сбудется и пусть произойдет.
[IMG]http://*********ru/383515.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

[IMG]http://*********ru/328221.gif[/IMG]


*Поздравляю с Новым Годом ! 
С чем-то новым, незнакомым ! 
Вас люблю и вам желаю, 
Верьте в доброе, мечтайте 
И красиво улыбайтесь, 
Смейтесь, радуйтесь почаще 
Веселитесь от души ! 
Не зацикливайтесь на мелком 
А влюбляйтесь по уши ! 
Посмотрите за пределы, 
Посмотрите в небеса, 
Сколько можно еще сделать, 
Сколько света, солнца, счастья, 
Верьте в божье провидение 
И надейтесь на себя !*

----------


## наталья сергеевна

Кошмар, что приходит в голову, когда весь мир веселится, а ты сидишь у телевизора всю ночь одна, пьешь, пытаясь все забыть, и отвечая на телефонные звонки друзей, делаешь вид, что тебе тоже как и им весело...

Я устала жить в рабстве,
Но нет сил оторваться,

Мне в плену надоело,
Но ведь я так несмела.

Почему нам так трудно?
Все забыть обоюдно,

Ведь ты так ненадежен,
Да и я ведь так тоже.

Надоело все это...
Не найду я ответа...

Может к черту все бросить,
И никто ведь не спросит!

Как живу? Как работа?
Вдруг обидел, блин, кто-то?

Никому ведь нет дела,
Как мне все надоело!..

Не нужна моя жизнь мне!
Вдруг, нужна кому извне!?

От всего я устала,
Вам ведь этого мало!!!

Вы хотите добиться
Моей крови пролиться,

Но судьбой я не ведаю,
И убить не сумею я!

Значит буду страдать,
И внутри умирать!...

	Чаша жизни испита до дна,
	Умираю, как искра огня.
	Не нужна, ну и пусть, все равно,
	Я уйду... не узнает никто!!!

----------


## Лев

> Значит буду страдать,
> И внутри умирать


Страданиями ты делишься с Пространством
И возвращается тебе страдание стократно.
Взрасти в себе Любовь до постоянства,
Прости себя и всех прощай - обратно
Получишь и Прощение и Любовь...
===============================
Великий каббалист, отвергнутый "учёным" людом,
Принявший подвиг свой и ставший пред судом
Народа Книги, что в словесном блуде
Хулил и обвинял Иисуса в том,
Что он нарушил их закон.

Кто ты? Толпа кричала...
Сын человеческий - ответ простой,
Но есть во мне духовное начало:
То Бог-отец, Бог-сын, Бог-дух святой.
В святом вот в этом триединстве
В Любви и Радости Смиренья пребываю.
Так женщина с детьми должна быть в материнстве...
Тому и вас учу быть в этом на пороге Рая.

Простыми, ясными словами
Повествовал Иисус о том,
Что писано толстенными томами
И не нарушил, а соблюл Закон.

С Рождеством Христовым!

----------


## Хакер

Рассматривая стёртые страницы,
Где Жизнь летит, вжимая пятку в стремя,
Твой Ангел будет хмуриться и злиться,
И Счастью говорить: Еще не время!
Мы никогда не угадаем сроки
Начала мытарств и конца баталий,
Не потому, что Ангелы жестоки,
А просто Богом утверждён сценарий.
И всё, о чём мечталось изначально,
Обречено на долгое терпенье,
Хоть жизнь необоснованно летальна,
И, в общем-то, длинной в одно мгновенье.
Да и с годами всё грустней рассветы,
Ведь сны-подсказки вспомнятся едва ли,
И с дымом первой за день сигареты
Земные возвращаются печали.
Вот тут бы не поддаться искушенью,
И не послать всё это трёхэтажным -
Приравнено неверье к пораженью,
Чтобы не стал журавлик твой бумажным.
А Ангелы бесстрастно - молчаливо
Глядят на мир с небесного экрана,
И ждут, что мы когда-нибудь красиво
Сгорим в любви, как на костре Джордано.
И выдержим все трудности и сроки,
И не сорвёмся с горя в группу риска…
Мы по сюжету вечно одиноки, 
Но свято верим в то, что счастье близко.

----------


## Хакер

Понимаешь… - сказал мне знакомый волшебник,
Прикурив сигарету от лунного света –
Жизнь нельзя запихнуть даже в толстый учебник,
Ведь на каждый вопрос не напишешь ответа.
Да ещё эта грань между “просто” и “сложно”
Почему-то практически неуловима –
Из всего, что нам хочется, хоть и возможно,
Но обычно сбывается лишь половина.
Тут волшебная палочка, в общем-то, кстати –
Можешь стать королём. Или модным поэтом.
И творить только то, что захочешь, при этом!
Ну, ещё по одной? И, наверное, хватит…
Счастье, в принципе, людям нужнее, чем что-то.
Почему кто-то жизнь так бессмысленно тратит?
А не жалко, когда в ней – тоска и болото!
Посмотри, что творится от века до века –
Нам всегда быть счастливыми что-то мешает,
Вот скажи мне, зачем Бог слепил человека? -
Где народ создаёт, там толпа разрушает!
Ты мне нравишься, парень… молчишь и киваешь.
Мир спасают не люди, спасают святые.
А тебе не дано. Так о чём ты мечтаешь?
Загадай, и стань тем, кем не станут другие.
Ну, ещё по чуть-чуть, так сказать – отходную?
И запомни… мечту не исполнить два раза,
Но одну я и пьяным тебе наколдую.
Я в ответ улыбнусь, вот и палочка в руки,
Неужели сбываются ею желанья?
Ох, уж эти волшебные ваши науки…
Ох, уж эти смешные слова – заклинанья!
… А потом будет вздох, и во взгляде досада,
И чуть слышно “дурак”, словно мне понарошку
Ничего кроме счастья любимых не надо,
Ничего, кроме света в заветном окошке… :smile:  :flower:   :flower:   :flower: 
[IMG]http://*********ru/330272.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Лев

*наталья сергеевна*,
http://my.mail.ru/my/audiotrack?uid=...a8488ece54514a
http://my.mail.ru/my/audiotrack?uid=...a3e5f152a5f39f

----------


## Markovich

> Кошмар, что приходит в голову, когда весь мир веселится, а ты сидишь у телевизора всю ночь одна, пьешь, пытаясь все забыть, и отвечая на телефонные звонки друзей, делаешь вид, что тебе тоже как и им весело...
> 
> Я устала жить в рабстве,
> Но нет сил оторваться,
> 
> Мне в плену надоело,
> Но ведь я так несмела.
> 
> Почему нам так трудно?
> ...


 Наташа!Все пройдет (все всегда проходит) и все будет хорошо!
Но! Пока все плохо используй это настроение- пиши стихи.
Самые хорошие стихи пишутся во время депрессии.
А вообще, избавляйся от нее,ты молода,красива,видимо умна,у тебя хороший сын (судя по фото) , все хорошее еще впереди!
Markovich

----------


## наталья сергеевна

*Хакер, Markovich, Лев* Спасибо вам за поддержку, она для меня очень много значит!

Уважаемый, *Лев*, спасибо за песни, они как раз в духе моего настроения!

Знаешь, я ведь согласна с тобою конечно,
Что нельзя свою жизнь лишь соткать из обид,
И что грусть, и тоска, унижает беспечно,
И что нужно всю боль оставлять позади.

Только все не так просто, как тебе показалось,
Я ведь плачу, рыдаю лишь только в душЕ
И все мысли, и думы в стихах изливаю,
А сама, как всегда улыбаюсь везде.

Меня любят все в школе за улыбку и радость,
Никогда ведь не видел никто мою грусть,
Меня боль убивает, а я улыбаюсь,
Ведь на людях с тоскою я как-то борюсь.

Я горда своей выдержкой и постоянством,
Все считают: "счастливей её в мире нет"
Никогда и никто ведь не видел слезинки,
Что скатилась бы вдруг из опущеных век.

От-того и болит, что нет сил оправдаться,
Что подруга ушла, и другой кстати нет,
Как мне больно всем им просто так улыбаться,
И сгибаться под тяжестью пройденых лет...


	Мое сердце  закрыто для всех в этом мире,
	Только вам раскрываю его без прикрас...
	Как хочу я иметь на плечах своих крылья,
	И покинуть весь мир этот прямо сейчас...

----------


## Лев

> Мое сердце закрыто для всех в этом мире,
> Только вам раскрываю его без прикрас...
> Как хочу я иметь на плечах своих крылья,
> И покинуть весь мир этот прямо сейчас...


Покинуть этот Мир? 
Да, будет срок...
Не дай устроить пир,
Не преступи порог.
Тебя Он призовёт,
Когда созреешь ты.
Души своей полёт
Не прекращай - мечты
Не убивай...

----------


## наталья сергеевна

Уважаемый, *Лев*!!!

Нет, что вы, убивать себя не стану,
И тосковать я перестану...
Все будет так, как решено, 
Ведь убивать себя грешно...

----------


## Markovich

Наташа!
В этом стихотворении ты раскрыла свою сильную сторону - ты боец!
Это здорово,это мужественно - улыбаться, испытывая боль.Не все мужчины способны на это, а ты женщина!
Как говориться - " Снимаю шляпу"!
Стих хороший получился и даже очень,во первых - потому ,что от души ,во вторых почти без ошибок - растешь не по дням, а по часам.
Небольшие замечания :
1. 1-й куплет ,3-я строка - унижают беспечно - отчего же беспечно? Они что наивные такие,не ждут от тебя адекватного ответа?
Я бы заменил на " унижают не вечно"

2, 2-й куплет - рифма " душе - везде" -не очень,придумай что нибудь (душе - уже, душе - ушей, душе - папье-маше и т.д.).

3. 4-й куплет 4-я строка - я бы заменил на "Что скатилась из под опущенных век"

        Markovich

 :Ok:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Black Lord

*Наталья**,извини за опаздание...с Новым годом!!!
Счастья,зоровья и творческих успехов!!!*
*Меньше расстройств в жизни и больше любви!!!*  :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 


[IMG]http://*********ru/365126.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Skadi

_Наташа, спасибо огромное 
за те прелесть-стихи!
Вы знаете, о чём я :smile:_

----------


## наталья сергеевна

*Спасибо, дорогие мои, за поддержку, которой мне так не хватало!!!*

Вышла на улицу огляделась, и увидела, что наконец-то и к нам пришла зима (ну в смысле снег за последние лет пять к новому году выпал в первый раз, а то слякоть и дождь...)

Вот даже нашкрябала,что-то хоть и корявенькое, но жизнеутверждающее!

Пришла зима, пришла,как праздник,
Укутав все сплошным ковром,
Все стало белым будто в сказке:
Блестит, сияет серебром.

Метели, вьюги, гололеды,
С собой зима к нам принесла,
Озера, реки, ставки, лужи
Все стало словно из стекла.

Деревья спят, и спит трава,
Заснули звери в своих норках,
С санями вышла детвора
Катаются на снежных горках!

А в теплый день, все вдруг растает:
И потечет, и побежит,
А ночью, вдруг, мороз ударит,
Сковав все льдом в руках своих.

И занесет все снова снегом
Скрывая все под пеленой,
Придет мороз, подует ветер,
И вдруг пойдет все на убой.

Пройдут и вьюги, и морозы,
Все унесется в никуда,
Снежок растает, словно слезы,
Звенит капель: -"Привет, весна!"

----------


## наталья сергеевна

Мне сегодня одиноко,
Ночь стучит в мое окошко,
И сжимается от боли все внутри.
Все внезапно так случилось
Как же все это разбилось?
Никогда я не смогу тебя простить.

Вдруг случайно повстречавшись,
Страсти мы шальной отдались,
Пожирал обоих нас  любви огонь.
Все казалось невозможным,
Ты любил, казалось, тоже,
Но принес ты в жизнь мою одну лишь боль.

Моя улыбка уж не светит,
Нам не быть с тобою вместе,
Может быть..., но поезд уж от нас ушел.
Где-то бродит счастье рядом,
И любовь, его награда,
Очень жаль, но все уже давно прошло.



*Добавлено через 55 часов 48 минут*
УХОДИ...
-Уходи, я устала так жить,
Ненавидеть тебя и любить!

-Я уйду, но ты знаешь сама,
Что любить будешь только меня.

-Уходи, все, что было - прошло!

-Быть нам вместе судьбой решено!
Я уйти не могу, понимаешь,
Ведь люблю больше жизни- ты знаешь.

-Почему же тогда меня прЕдал?
Иль, что любишь меня ты не вЕдал?

-Так случилось, ну что тут скажешь,
Но зачем все ломать все так сразу?

-Прошу, уйди,не говори ни слова,
Коль предал раз, изменишь снова!

-Я уйду, только знай, что люблю

-Я простить это все не смогу!
Буду мучить тебя и себя,
Лучше просто уйди навсегда!

Он ушел хлопнув дверью. Она
В темноте осталась одна...
Ведь предательствам и унижениям
Никогда не будет прощения...



                                         Вдруг, в тишине раздался шепот:
 -"Не уходи!!!" Но он ушел...






*Добавлено через 55 часов 54 минуты*
Что-то я не так сделала? Или это новый прикол? Почему-то сохранилось не там где хотелось kukukukukuku

*Добавлено через 56 часов 31 минуту*
???

*Добавлено через 60 часов 29 минут*
:eek:

----------


## Хакер

Наташ, не переживай, все правильно. У нас в форуме изменения “Объединение сообщений следующих друг за другом”  http://forum.plus-msk.ru/showthread.php?t=119385 посмотри по этой ссылке.

----------


## наталья сергеевна

Спасибо, Хакер! Этот раздел не читала вообще, зато теперь прочитала все, что там есть!

 МОЯ ЖИЗНЬ...
Всё суета, вся жизнь - стремленье
К хорошей жизни, и мечте,
Не получаю наслажденья,
Ведь все сгорает как в огне.

А время, всё бежит в припрыжку,
И ускользает день за днем...
Я набиваю себе шишки,
И разбиваю душу в кровь...

Я проживаю без оглядки
Все дни, что выделил Господь,
И время вновь играет в прятки,
И день сменяет снова ночь...

Поднять глаза на встречу солнцу
Нет сил, и времени... увы...
Как хочется всё это бросить,
И наконец-то просто жить!...

----------


## Лев

> А время, всё бежит в припрыжку,
> И ускользает день за днем...
> Я набиваю себе шишки,
> И разбиваю душу в кровь...


Лучше будет, если ты исправишь: "И разбиваю душу в нём"(т.е. во времени - см. 1ю строку) - рифма точная и смысл глубокий...

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

[IMG]http://*********ru/394859.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Skadi

_Наташенька, что-то ты примолкла? ждём новых твоих работ с нетерпением :smile:_

----------


## наталья сергеевна

Три месяца я не поднимая головы, пыталась забыться в работе, и это практически получалось. Вставая в 5 утра и ложась в 11 вечера я не сидела без дела, у педагога-организатора работы очень много. В то время, когда школьная работа была выполнена я загружала себя новой работой. Я нарисовала массу рисунков, связала себе огромный шарф-шаль на работу, а то в школе холодно, вышила ленточками свою летнюю сумочку, о чем мечтала уже довольно давно, сделала из бисера своей племяннице кучу разных фенечек, заколочек, брелоков, стала готовиться к поступлению в ВУЗ, каждый вечер читая историю Украины, произведения украинских классиков, биологию, вернулась в танц.класс, даже ударилась в прозу и попыталась написать парочку сказок-рассказов... стихи не писала, хотя и хотела да все какая-то муть получалась, аж стыдно. И вот, в итоге сижу на больничном сердечная недостаточность, нервное истощение еще там что-то... Работа конечно хорошо, но надо уметь расслабляться, вот теперь расслабляюсь, даже сегодня кое-что написала не очень страшное :)  :

Я не пишу стихи... Зачем писать?!
Лишь болью вновь окутать свои мысли?
Ведь многое не нужно вспоминать,
Я не хочу искать опять смысл жизни.

Зачем же раны снова бередить?
Зачем рвать сердце вновь на части?
Хочу я просто тихо жить,
Познать, что значит слово "счастье"

Я так боюсь опять влюбиться,
И вновь понять всю боль потерь,
Стремлюсь сама в себе забыться,
Захлопнув за собою дверь!

Еще рано об этом говорить, но, наверное, я вернулась к вам. Простите, что не заходила, интернет такая вещь, вот он есть, и вдруг, его сразу нет:)...

----------


## Skadi

> Еще рано об этом говорить, но, наверное, я вернулась к вам. Простите, что не заходила, интернет такая вещь, вот он есть, и вдруг, его сразу нет:)...


Наташенька, хорошо, что ты показалась! твои друзья тебя помнят, любят 
и всегда здесь ждут  :flower:  :Aga:

----------


## наталья сергеевна

Спасибо, СОЛНЫШКО, мне вас очень не хватало, постараюсь не пропадать, а то и правда, в городе 3 интернет-клуба, а я вот не захожу.

----------


## Skadi

> Спасибо, СОЛНЫШКО, мне вас очень не хватало, постараюсь не пропадать, а то и правда, в городе 3 интернет-клуба, а я вот не захожу.


:smile:

[IMG]http://*********ru/535790.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## luudvig

_Я не пишу стихи... Зачем писать?!
Лишь болью вновь окутать свои мысли?
Ведь многое не нужно вспоминать,
Я не хочу искать опять смысл жизни.

Зачем же раны снова бередить?
Зачем рвать сердце вновь на части?
Хочу я просто тихо жить,
Познать, что значит слово "счастье"

Я так боюсь опять влюбиться,
И вновь понять всю боль потерь,
Стремлюсь сама в себе забыться,
Захлопнув за собою дверь_
Здрассь.Наталья Сергевна, :flower:  :flower:  :flower: это под гитару  http://webfile.ru/3396331   Правда кач-во кухонное.

----------


## наталья сергеевна

*luudvig*,СПАСИБО!!!
Я в шоке, никогда бы не подумала, что мои неказистые стихи можна положить на музыку, и это будет так красиво звучать! Рада с Вами познакомиться! 
Спасибо еще раз!
Кстати, у вас очаровательный голос!

----------


## luudvig

_Наталья Сергевна Кстати, у вас очаровательный голос!_

Та вы шутите?Рад знакомству.Заскочите на ВКМ,приглашаю."Песни от luudvig" темка.А стихи ваши буду читать.Есть гениальное высказывание, не помню кого:_"Горе надо не пережить,а прожить."_А время - лечит.Прошёл через это.

----------


## Markovich

Наташа,привет!
Рад тебе,заходи чаще!
А с сердечной недостаточностью -брось,глупости!
Может ты сердечком своим слишком щедро делишся с другими,вот тебе его и не хватает? Влюбись! Не бойся!Любовь бывает не только несчастной.Иногда...

Markovich

----------


## наталья сергеевна

Спасибо за теплые слова!
Мне очень приятно!
 :Aga:  :Aga:  :Aga:

----------


## наталья сергеевна

Как быстро уходят мгновенья,
Летят безвозвратно года,
Цепей разрываются звенья,
Не склеить уж их никогда.

Материей тонкой, не грубой
Покрыта вселенной мечта,
Просторы космических судеб
Закрыты от нас навсегда.

Мы мчимся все дальше не зная:
Чем кончится этот аврал.
Боимся забыть..., забываем
Судьбы улетевшей пожар.

Безгрешные чувства просторов,
Эмоции собраны в плоть,
Не слыша пророческих споров
Сжимаясь,  бросаемся прочь.

А мы ведь хотели так мало,
Хранить о себе только миг,
И вот, наконец, нас не стало,
Не слышен прощальный наш крик.

История в круге беспечном
ВтОрит вновь ему не спеша
И судьбы скрывает навечно
Забыв обо всем  навсегда.

----------


## наталья сергеевна

ДЕТИ...

Дар Божий, радость человека,
Прекрасней не было и нет,
Единственное и навеки
Дарует продолженья свет!

Поняв и подарив заветы,
Преодолев все на пути,
Твои труды, твои советы
Не смогут просто так уйти...

Они должны нам всем в утеху,
Но мы не ведаем судьбой,
Взрастить должны мы человека,
А там, спокойно, на покой!...

----------


## Skadi

> Просторы космических судеб
> Закрыты от нас навсегда...


*Просторы Вселенной - над нами,
Лети, если хочешь лететь!
Космическими кораблями
Пронзаем небесную "твердь".
Пытаемся быть к звёздам ближе,
Хотим разгадать их судьбу...
Как мягко роняют на крыши
Свой свет они знаком - "мы тут".*

----------


## наталья сергеевна

КРИК ДУШІ...
І знову будуть вибори в країні!
І знов в верхівках влади йде війна...
І що робити тут простій людині,
Коли вже віри тим політикам нема?

Кричати хочется: "Безвладдю геть!"
Бо у керма потрібні щирі люди,
І серце моє в грудях вже болить,
Бо далі тільки гірше мабуть буде!...

Чому ніхто не дума про народ,
Його потреб ніхто не розуміє,
І серед всіх оцих важких незгод
Надія все ж в душі моїй жевріє...

Що недаремно йшли ми до свободи,
І злагода лиш буде у родині,
І що життя коханого народу
Щасливим и багатим буде нині...!

----------


## Markovich

*наталья сергеевна*,

В продолжение темы -

Ой чубляться отамани…

(ніби українська народна пісня)


Ой чубляться отамани – гуртом все б здолали
Три вкраїнці – два гетьмани, на мир не пристали
На золоті люблять спати, ще й сріблом укритись
Отаманів тих терпіти –не жити – журитись! 
Булавоньки не поділять – хто хитріший вхопить
Та й грається як дитина – не знає, що робить!
Є багато та й з руками – нема з щирим серцем 
Щоб любило Україну – як горілку з перцем 
Щоб до щирого до серця ще й ясна головка
Хай негарний буде зовні – аби душа ловка! 
Щоб до золота та срібла – не йшов би у слуги
Такий скоро б Україну зцілив від недуги 
Такий став би рідним батьком – де ж його шукати?
Хіба взяти фарби й пензля та й намалювати
Невже всі перевелися? Хоч один лишився!
Хай би людям перед очі та й скоріш з`явився
Гей отамане – козаче скоріш озовися!
Бо Вкраїна слізьми плаче – народ засмутився
__________________

----------


## Skadi

> А мы ведь хотели так мало,
> Хранить о себе только миг...


*А мы, ведь, хотели так мало -
Счастливыми быть и в любви
Прожить, чтобы время узнало -
Мы можем мгновенья ловить.
Когда что-то в руки даётся,
Нам вовремя б это ценить,
Иначе всё прочь унесётся,
И вкус будет горечь дарить.*

Наташенька, ещё хочется твоих стихов :smile: :flower:

----------


## наталья сергеевна

Горький привкус больших поражений 
Разъедает души основанье,
Разбивает в осколки сознанье
Цепи жизни потеряных звеньев.

Колебаясь на грани распада,
Забывая удачи свершений,
Раскрывая огонь поражений,
Выпивая истоки досады...

От обид был потерян покой,
Путь исписан скупою удачей,
Она просит неистово плачет
И кричит упивается боль...

Загорается яркое пламя
Появляется вдруг и уходит
И тоска одиночества бродит
Отпуская погибшую память.

*Добавлено через 40 секунд*
Горький привкус больших поражений 
Разъедает души основанье,
Разбивает в осколки сознанье
Цепи жизни потеряных звеньев.

Колебаясь на грани распада,
Забывая удачи свершений,
Раскрывая огонь поражений,
Выпивая истоки досады...

От обид был потерян покой,
Путь исписан скупою удачей,
Она просит неистово плачет
И кричит упивается боль...

Загорается яркое пламя
Появляется вдруг и уходит
И тоска одиночества бродит
Отпуская погибшую память.

----------


## наталья сергеевна

самому любимому человеку...

28.09.2003.
Не уходи...вернись... прошу!
Жить без тебя я не смогу,

За что? Зачем уходишь ты?
А как же все твои мечты?

А как же я? Ну почему?
Ты оставляешь жить одну?

Не оставляй, возьми с собой!
Как больно жить мне здесь одной...

Не можешь просто так уйти:
Прошу, за все меня прости!

Любила и люблю так сильно,
А ты ушла и я бессильна...

Как мне помочь тебе родная?
Ты будешь лишь в воспоминаньях.

В моей душе ты будешь жить:
Я обещаю не забыть.

Бабуля, милая, прощай...
Я помнить вечно обещаю!...

----------


## наталья сергеевна

Сколько лет... Столько же зим
Боль принесли...

Прочь ушли... годы мои...
Все позади...

Где ты? Где?...Счастье мое?
Жить тяжело...

Ты мой сон, или мечта...
Там в облаках...

Сколько ждать, может и день,
Где я теперь?...

Все пройдет... только тоска,
Мне так близка...

Я так жду! И не пойму!
Нет!!... Почему???

Жизнь уж прочь...За поворот...
Тихо уйдет...

Счастья вновь...Не дождалась
Просто сдалась

Тихо... Ночь...Каплю дождя...
Смоет слеза...

И поет искренний свет...
Снова рассвет...

----------


## Skadi

> Сколько лет... Столько же зим


Наташенька, привет! давненько тебя не было...:smile: :flower:

----------


## наталья сергеевна

Приветик! Да вот как-то не получается часто заходить.

----------


## наталья сергеевна

Шел путник дорогой далекой,
Ноги истоптаны в кровь.
Устали истертые ноги,
Но сильнее душевная боль.


Что он искал в этой жизни?
Почему потерял он покой?
Счастье потерянных истин,
А может быть просто любовь...


Он шел несмотря на усталость,
Ни разу не сбился с пути.
Хотел испытать просто радость
И думал что все впереди.


Седые спускались на плечи
Волосы- чистая сталь...
Счастья нигде он не встретил
в глазах поселилась печаль.


Ногами ступил он в траву
Что росла у дома родного
Но годы назад не вернуть
Никто уж не ждет у порога...

----------


## barbarossa

> Три вкраїнці – два гетьмани, на мир не пристали


Так похоже на правду... Но еще точнее - "два вкраїнці - три гетьмани""

----------


## наталья сергеевна

снова пришла к нам бесстыдница осень,
поле одела в свой желтый наряд...
Скоро деревья листву свою сбросят,
Летние дни не вернуть уж назад.

Все вокруг стало багряно-печальным,
Жалобно птицы прощально кричат,
И улетают в далекие страны
Будем их ждать мы с любовью назад.

Тихая осень, изменница осень...
В городе снова цветной маскарад.
Дождик тихонько закапает снова,
Серые тучи все небо застят.

Скромная осень, тоскливая осень...
красно-багровый природы закат.
Снова пришла к нам печальная осень,
И не вернуть наше лето назад.

----------


## Skadi

> снова пришла к нам бесстыдница осень...


[IMG]http://*********ru/788322.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## MOPO

> снова пришла к нам бесстыдница осень,
> поле одела в свой желтый наряд...


К вам уже осень пришла? А у нас до сих пор лето :biggrin:
Спасибо за стихи!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## наталья сергеевна

Спасибо, что заходите! :flower:

----------


## Black Lord

Натали, сама не пропадай  :flower:

----------


## tamara rabe

Здравствуйте, Наташа. Почувствовала родственную душу. Скажите пожалуйста, а я могу так же, как Вы опубликовать свои стихи-пробы и как это делается?

----------


## Kliakca

> а я могу так же, как Вы опубликовать свои стихи-пробы и как это делается?


*tamara rabe*,вы уже создали свою тему, в ней и выкладывайте свои стихи. :Aga:

----------


## наталья сергеевна

А дождик плачет за окном, 
он как и я свой ищет дом,

Быть может смог бы он найти, 
Но нам с дождем не по пути... 

Он убегает в даль морскую,
А я сижу одна, тоскую,

Хочу туда, где воды моря,
Где нет ни радости, ни горя,

Где лишь покой и тишина,
Хочу остаться там одна...

----------


## Black Lord

> Где лишь покой и тишина,
> Хочу остаться там одна...


Привет,Натали.
Спасибо за эти строки. :flower: 
Появилась свободная неделька, запрусь и хоть отосплюсь по человечески.

----------


## Ольвия

*наталья сергеевна*,
 :flower:

----------


## tamara rabe

> *tamara rabe*,вы уже создали свою тему, в ней и выкладывайте свои стихи.


Спасибо! Сначала спросила, а потом... дошла.:biggrin: :flower:

----------


## Skadi

> Хочу туда, где воды моря,
> Где нет ни радости, ни горя,
> Где лишь покой и тишина,
> Хочу остаться там одна...


Хочу туда, где плещет море,
Где только радость и нет горя,
Где лишь покой и тишина,
Где мы с тобой, где не одна.
:smile: :flower:

----------


## Kliakca

[IMG]http://*********ru/1010828.gif[/IMG]

----------


## наталья сергеевна

ярко светит луна, дарит нежность и ласку,
улыбаются звезды ничего не тая,
ветерок тихо шепчет мне знакомую сказку,
отдыхает уставшая за день земля.

снятся сладкие сны,позабыты тревоги,
улетели обиды,печаль и тоска, 
только бродит во тьме одинокий прохожий:
позабытая кем-то чужая душа.

она ищет свой дом, не находит покоя,
а была ведь кому-то когда-то нужна
и в ночной тишине, вся сжимаясь от боли,
верит в то, что не будет навечно одна.

где-то там далеко, на окраине бездны,
в бесконечной вселенной, есть другая душа
и я верю что будут они все же вместе
повстречавшись однажды, будут рядом всегда.

так и бродят в ночи одинокие судьбы,
ищут счастья, любви и простой теплоты,
и покоя для них, вы поверьте, не будет,
ведь не все смогут душу родную найти...

----------


## Мас9н9

очень красивые,душевные стихи

----------


## наталья сергеевна

Я жить хочу! Поверьте, я не вру!
Хочу смеяться, может, даже плакать...
И вместе с солнцем, рано-поутру
Встречать рассветы, знать, что будет ЗАВТРА!!!

Хочу когда нибудь еще увидеть дождь
И вместе с ним грустить о наболевшем...
Далек самообман, прочь отлетела ложь
Жалеть так рьяно о давно ушедшем.

Я жить хочу!!! Мечтаю о весне!!!
Хочу увидеть лето, встретить осень...
Я жить хочу!!! Важней подарка нет!
Я верю в чудо! Бог меня не бросит...!

----------


## наталья сергеевна

моя жизнь погрузилась во тьму...
так внезапно подкрался туман...
нет ни проблеска света вокруг,
только ужас и самообман...

нужно двигаться только вперед,
ведь назад уже нет мне пути,
прорываться, пробиться на взлет
и оставить всю тьму позади...

но НЕТ сил и желанья идти,
только Богу осталось молиться
спотыкаясь плестись по пути...
потихоньку во тьме заблудиться...

нет надежы и веры давно,
так не может и далее длиться,
ведь по сути теперь все равно...
я хочу поскорее забыться...

----------


## Лев

> Я жить хочу!!! Мечтаю о весне!!!
> Хочу увидеть лето, встретить осень...
> Я жить хочу!!! Важней подарка нет!
> Я верю в чудо! Бог меня не бросит...!





> нет надежы и веры давно,
> так не может и далее длиться,
> ведь по сути теперь все равно...
> я хочу поскорее забыться...


Привет, Наташа! + - маятник серьёзный... Дай Бог тебе силу Духа в преодолении!

----------


## наталья сергеевна

Лев, большое спасибо! Надежда умирает последней, пока жива, буду надеяться на лучшее...!

----------

